# need Help in buying coffee van and other stuffs please



## coffee cat

Hello every one, new to the forum. My sole reason was to get some help and advise to start a coffee shop. After join I've start reading those threads and just forgot about reason I was here at the first place. Some of the threads are so interesting and in the same time painfull, it really put me into thinking that if I'm committed enough to do the job. But I know that to start with I'm not a quitter. In my 7 years of experience in London I've proved myself wrong million times and made me realise that nothing that others can do, is can't be done. Took four people in my rickshaw and have cycled those uphills of oxford street, didn't miss a single day at work because its -10 degree outside in the winter or because my knees are aching in my courier job. No, nothing could've demotivated me so far. Yes I'm determind, determind and have passion to start it.

I need your help..... any advise about buying a small van, what type of machine others are using, what grinder is best to buy and where, anything would be appreciatetd. or may be a good luck message might help to keep me going.. ANYTHING................


----------



## sandykt

Welcome to Coffee Forums Coffee Cat.

Bella Barista sell the Tuc Tuc as detailed below

http://www.bellabarista.co.uk/coffeetuctuc/index.asp

Is that the sort of set up you're after?

Have you had any barista training?


----------



## Greenpotterer

Good luck coffee cat what about a set up on a rickshaw now that would be novel lol

Gaz


----------



## Glenn

Welcome coffee cat

There are a number of mobile operators that you may wish to visit for a bit of inspiration and to get a greater feel for life outdoors making coffee

Check out;

Pitch 42 at Whitecross St (run by current World Barista Champion Gwilym Davies)

Columbia Road Coffee Cart (Sundays only - run by current World Barista Champion Gwilym Davies - regular staff changes*)

Flat Cap Coffee Co at 4, Strutton Ground Victoria Street London, UK SW1P 2HR(run by Fabio)

Exchange Coffee in Lewisham (run by Neil and Lynsey)

Weanie Beans at Barnes Market (run by Adeline)

Bean about Town (Kentish Town and Olympia Stations)

Brewed Boy in Rupert St, Soho, using an APE

That's enough inspiration to get you started (or scared







)

Passion and knowledge are what count and a decent level of diy technical know-how will help you along

I may be able to put you in touch with a client or two as well who operate mobile vans

*this is a great thing as each person pushes the next to a new level


----------



## coffee cat

thaks Gaz, don't think I haven't thought about it. lol


----------



## coffee cat

Thaks Glenn, I already have spoken to Rob frkom Brewed boy in Rupert st. I'll definately check out the others. Have a meeting with an adviser in 3rd of May about the finance. Need as much info as I can possibly have about equipement of the van. I do know how to make the coffee, might not be the best in the world, still not too bad either. A bit of observation might just do the trick. I'm also trying to get a part time job in a cafe for a bit of training. it has to be better than paying £350!!!!!!!!!! to some of the coffee training school. All I'm saying is now, "bare with me guys and I'll show you how to start a coffee shop from only sheer determination".


----------



## Addz

Good luck coffee cat it can be done

research is the key Google is your friend go with your head

plan plan and plan a few things to take into consideration is power/weight/locations you just cant tun up where you like being mobile you just cant plug in water/gas/electricity you need to take every thing with you talk to the local council about mobile catering it often can be found on there web site whilst getting a job in a cafe is a good start it will only show you how to prepare drinks and give you a certificate in basic food hygiene

If your handy with a set off tools and a little know how you could probably knock a setup for round 3-4k have you tried looking on the dreaded Ebay for a complete out fit or the ncass web site


----------



## Glenn

Hope your finance meeting with the advisor went well.

Where are you based?

Did you see the Piaggio Ape that coffeeman has for sale?


----------

